# app stuck after removing it (windows 10 mobile)



## mjz2cool (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,

I'm using the insider preview on my lumia 640, and I tried to remove the Lumia help and tips app. Now the app is still there, with a blank icon and no possibility to remove it.
furthermore, when I use search and type anything starting with the H or L, search crashes.

I think this is related to the lumia help and tips app, because in dutch it says Lumia Help+Tips (help+tips being counted as 1 word, so one word starts with the H and the other with L).

Anyone else with a similar problem? Or any solution?


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 24, 2016)

No pun intended, but have you tried turning It off and on again?


----------



## maggo1989 (Jan 24, 2016)

*same problem*

I with my lumia 930 the same problem.... You need search in the app store the app install again and you deinstall  it normal way.


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 24, 2016)

yeah, tried turning it off an on again, no luck.
and I can't find the app in the store


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 24, 2016)

after a bit more searching I found the store link to help and tips, trying to install it now

edit: now Lumia help and tips shows up twice in the applist, one of them having a blank icon


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 24, 2016)

mjz2cool said:


> after a bit more searching I found the store link to help and tips, trying to install it now
> edit: now Lumia help and tips shows up twice in the applist, one of them having a blank icon

Click to collapse



If uninstalling from Settings - System - Storage - Phone - Apps doesn't work, you could try the method described here How to uninstall/reinstall Settings Extra Apps in W10M
The command should be like 
	
	



```
WinAppDeployCmd uninstall -package NokiaCorporation.LumiaHelpTips_5.0.109.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw -ip **** -pin *****
```


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 24, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> If uninstalling from Settings - System - Storage - Phone - Apps doesn't work, you could try the method described here How to uninstall/reinstall Settings Extra Apps in W10M
> The command should be like
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay thanks, will try tomorrow


----------



## sensboston (Jan 25, 2016)

If the app's database is damaged/corrupted, nothing will work except reflash. I have similar issue on the interop-unlocked L-822; OneDrive somehow become non-working, standard store update is not working. I tried to delete the app using some tricks (like changing date for hundred years, corecon operations, physical app deletion from the phone storage - no luck at all). But this is a test handset and I actually don't care about OneDrive health.


----------



## mjz2cool (Jan 25, 2016)

sensboston said:


> If the app's database is damaged/corrupted, nothing will work except reflash. I have similar issue on the interop-unlocked L-822; OneDrive somehow become non-working, standard store update is not working. I tried to delete the app using some tricks (like changing date for hundred years, corecon operations, physical app deletion from the phone storage - no luck at all). But this is a test handset and I actually don't care about OneDrive health.

Click to collapse



yeah, already back to 8.1, i'll just wait for the windows 10 mobile release


----------



## winphoneuser (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like something similar on my Lumia 640 with TeamViewer: Remote Control and release version of W10M (10586.107 > 10586.164) obtained via Upgrade Advisor

Link for WinAppDeployCmd is busted  Also, it were named x86, is this ok if I have x64 Win 10 Home to use with it if I`ll found it somewhere else?


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 30, 2016)

winphoneuser said:


> Looks like something similar on my Lumia 640 with TeamViewer: Remote Control and release version of W10M (10586.107 > 10586.164) obtained via Upgrade Advisor
> Link for WinAppDeployCmd is busted  Also, it were named x86, is this ok if I have x64 Win 10 Home to use with it if I`ll found it somewhere else?

Click to collapse



Link updated http://wikisend.com/download/350314/WinAppDeploy-x86_en-us.msi.zip, you can use it on Win x64


----------

